# Survey request



## slave1 (11 Nov 2008)

Hi all,

I am currently undertaking an MBA course at Athlone Institute of Technology.
A current assignment for my class is to undertake an analysis of a major supermarket named in the attached.

I would really appreciate it if you could take 2/3 minutes (it's just two pages) to complete the survey over the next week or so.

either link is fine, same survey

[broken link removed]

[broken link removed]

The higher the respondents the more we can rely on the survey results.

Any ?'s, just ask

Rgds


----------



## gm88 (11 Nov 2008)

Done!  Good luck with it.


----------



## z103 (11 Nov 2008)

It worked fine for me.
Just one small thing - we were always told to put sensitive questions  (like age and gender) last in a survey. Put most important ones first.


----------



## slave1 (11 Nov 2008)

tks for that tip, will keep to existing layout at present but you're right surveys are always structured like that, in case the 2nd survey hits it's limit here a url to the third

[broken link removed]

tks for all your assistance


----------



## shesells (12 Nov 2008)

done!


----------



## paddyjnr (12 Nov 2008)

Done!


----------



## Vanilla (12 Nov 2008)

Done, good luck with your studies.


----------



## ATgirl (12 Nov 2008)

Done, good luck!


----------



## Ceist Beag (12 Nov 2008)

Done. One point that I felt was missing from this was any reference to whether the available products were locally sourced or imported, I think this might be a factor for people. I put this into the Advantages/Disadvantages section but it probably warranted inclusion in the survey questions itself.


----------



## ney001 (12 Nov 2008)

Done - good luck


----------



## Pique318 (12 Nov 2008)

Done.


----------



## Caveat (12 Nov 2008)

Just added another.


----------



## remey (12 Nov 2008)

Done!


----------



## inspector (12 Nov 2008)

The Mrs just completed your survey


----------



## slave1 (12 Nov 2008)

many thanks all, and also thanks for the comments, I am updating the first post to account for the limitations on a free surveymonkey account ( they only allow 100 respondents then automatically close the account ) so either link is fine, same survey


----------



## lou2 (12 Nov 2008)

Done...good luck with your research.


----------



## gramlab (12 Nov 2008)

Done. Hope it works out


----------



## Smashbox (13 Nov 2008)

I'm from Athlone too! Done, and good luck.


----------



## PM1234 (13 Nov 2008)

Done. Good luck!


----------



## steph1 (13 Nov 2008)

Done.  Best of luck


----------



## jimrohnfan (13 Nov 2008)

Done, Good luck with your course.


----------



## cole (13 Nov 2008)

Done, best of luck with it.


----------



## slave1 (19 Nov 2008)

survey needs to close now, tks all


----------

